# First timers Off to France on Monday!



## Tidydavies (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi all, we're off touring around Northern France, Normandy and Brittany for the first time. 
Just wondering what's the best to pre book the camp-sites or just play it ear? Slightly worried about not being able to get in anywhere as it the French holiday times as well.

Any advice would be great 

Thanks

Lee


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Lee

It all depends. Are you going to popular coastal sites? These tend to get very busy at this time of year.

I'd take a copy of an Aires book with you, and maybe the Caravan Club Continental Europe book 1 :: Caravan Europe :: , and I'd start looking for a site no later than 2pm. When we're touring, 4 hours driving is enough for us. Getting somewhere early afternoon gives us time to look around, and to see if we want to move on the next morning, or stay another day to explore further.

Gerald


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

You don't say when you are going!August is very busy in France so we always go early september and do not book.We stay on both Aire de Camping and sites.Aires\are all over France with a number of good ones in Normandy.But if you are going this month I would book at least your first few sites.It can be a little daunting the find youhave no where to stay.Having said that FRANCE is very "camping Car" friendly!Enjoy!!


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi tidydavies, although its the french holidays at the moment 90% of them head to the coast. i wouldnt worry yourself too much on not finding a site, like said before do your driving in the morning and start looking about 2 ish. get your fuel at leclerc , carrefour or intermarche for the best prices. you will have a great time so relax and enjoy it, all the best sean


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi, we too are off on our first trip on Monday, we are booked on the tunnel at 14.40 but hope to blag an earlier crossing if we can.

Like you we have pondered this question and initially decided to book something for the first night, having read and researched for weeks (and changed our minds a good few times!) we have finally decided not to book anything and just go for it.

I've got the "all the aires" book and downloaded a number of POI's for my satnav. I've also visited many web sites and got further information on the places that we would likely suit us.

I've used this information to create a Google map whch you may find useful? This you can find HERE, it doesn't go as far as Brittany though as we are even uncertain if we will have time to get as far as Normandy!

Have a good trip!


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Heres a good site for firstimes.My tip park up early afternoon but dont plan ,have a great time ,useful map by the way Skar
http://www.france-voyage.com/en/


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*HI*

Try

Camping Le Pickard in Tourniere, Paul and Lucia will make you most welcome
We were staying for 4 nights in May/June and ended up stayinh 11 nights

it is very handy for all the Normandy beaches and WW2 sites etc

You will enjoy it

Just chill and enjoy the whole experience Camping Cars are well catered for in France

Regards

John & Sue


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi there,

>>Click on this link for campingcar-infos.com<<, and click on "Cliquez pour entrer", and then on "Telechargement GPS, it will show you zip files of Aires POIs that you can download for your TomTom or Garmin, etc.
These are the most up to date entries, and you'll never be short of a stopover.

Re the above advice about parking up early.........it is spot on. You'll then be able to relax and watch others struggle to get parked up later in the day.

Have a great time,

Jock.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We were also first timers back in May and enjoyed it so much that we can't wait to go back,but for longer next time 

See my report HERE


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

My one piece of advice for first timers in August would be that, when you're selecting your planned stopover for the night, have a Plan B and even Plan C in reserve.

It's a bit deflating when you arrive at your Plan A stopover to find it closed/full/tatty or just not to your liking.

And remember The Golden Rule - if you're not comfortable there - move on.

Enjoy - you will


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If your not bothered about just staying on campsites then I wouldnt worry. Normandy and Brittany are so easy for motorhoming, especially Brittany. Geralds earlier comment is spot on though, if your looking for popular areas on the coast then it will be busy. We have found however that just a few miles inland you can find village Aires and wild camping spots where you are practically on your own, even in August. There are some lovely rural inland places to visit in both Normandy and Brittany. If you arrive somewhere and cant find a site or aire thats not too busy just get off the beaten track and within a few miles you will find something. Dont forget its perfectly legal to park overnight just about anywhere in France and much safer than the UK. Nobody will bat an eyelid at you if you just park up in a quiet road, layby or field. Just dont park where you are obstrucing anyone or right in front of someones house / view.


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

other places to stay when you can't find a site:

Base de loisirs - generally lakes and rivers that have tourist attractions, and their car parks can be good stopovers (unless near big cities, when they can be rather busy)

Church carparks in small villages are good stopovers.

Rivers - simply follow one of these from town to town and you'll find loads of places to pull up for the night (quays, picnic sites, car parks etc)


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We've just returned from our first MH trip to France.
We decided on our first night stop, near Boulogne, and then just meandered down the coast and back for a fortnight.
We'd done a load of research about Aires and Campsites and 99% of it was a waste of time.
The book 'All the Aires' was vital but we also found towns and villages on the coast that were little gems but we hadn't even realised were there.
We looked for the square blue 'Camping Cars' sign, a blue Motorhome with a grid(?) beneath, that are obvious as you enter almost all the built up areas along the coast.
Follow those signs and you won't go far wrong.
We had some Aires free but most charged between €5 and €9 per 24 hours. The dearest always included EHU.
Avoid Campsites like the plague as they charge high prices with little extra benefits.
Have a good time and chill out as best you can.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spot on Keith.  

After the first time abroad with the van, any planning you do is more so you have a backup rather than one you intend to follow.

I usually have a few Aires or sites in mind, and enter them on Autoroute so the Memsahib can spot them as we progress. If we are ready for a stop I am pretty sure these will be OK, having looked at them on Google Earth and their website, if any.

Most of the time however, we do just what you did, and have stumbled across some little gems.

Wouldn't entirely agree with you about campsite charges. It is high season so you will suffer at this time of year, but they do vary a heck of a lot. We have used super little municipals at around 10 or 12 euros per night.

The CC books "Caravan Europe" are good for giving a price guide and an unbiased review by members who have visited. :wink: 

Good innit!! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Avoid Campsites like the plague as they charge high prices with little extra benefits.
> n.


Depends on your situation. We are a family with 2 boys, and i'd say avoid Aires like the plague because there is nothing to keep the little blighters satisfied. Each to their own, bur campsites will have amenities for the kids, Aires will mean they have to be pretty imaginitive.

We do Aires by ourselves, and Campsites by family. Even with Aires, it's nice to book a campsite every few days for a persoanl MOT, if you know what i mean. And yes, small municipals seem to be good value, quiet enough for mum and dad, and just enough for the kids to do, so a good all-rounder for a few days stopover.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

............... and don't forget to take your Virtual Campsite Brochure with you (hard drive/usb stick/paper copies - whatever is best for you).

There's loads of good stuff there from MHFers who've tried and tested them.


----------



## Tidydavies (Apr 25, 2010)

Well we're back from our first trip to France.... fantastic!! We did a few really nice camp sites booked in advance back home, only because it was our first time and we have a little 6 year old. 

We drove down as far as La haye de puits in Normandy stayed there for 4 nights - great site. We returned to Calais staying in Aires and various camp sites along the way. 

To be honest some of the camp sites weren't the best. Site called 'Vitamin' in Dieppe was really rough and we made an hasty retreat from there.

We'll be using the Aires more next time for sure!

Really good experience can't wait to go again 

Thank you all for your valued advice

Lee


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tidydavies said:


> Well we're back from our first trip to France.... fantastic!! We did a few really nice camp sites booked in advance back home, only because it was our first time and we have a little 6 year old.
> 
> We drove down as far as La haye de puits in Normandy stayed there for 4 nights - great site. We returned to Calais staying in Aires and various camp sites along the way.
> 
> ...


Hi Lee.
You were only 4 miles from us.

Ray.


----------

